

Support for Canadian programming conventions in the Ruby language - dezgeg
https://github.com/vanruby/canada

======
wglb
Yes, many Canadians pronounce "aboot", but you don't find the ", eh?"
construction all over Canada, particularly out west.

~~~
papercrane
I always considered "eh?" to be very much a central Canadian thing (just
Ontario maybe?)

~~~
wglb
Having grown up in the ecosphere of Lethbridge, I never heard that
construction until I came back east. (We would frequently watch "Front Page
Challenge", one of the longer-running TV programs anywhere.)

------
MichaelCrawford
I was once married to a Canadian. She got furiously angry when I pointed out
that she said "aboot".

But yes, she said "aboot".

~~~
papercrane
Typically Canadian's pronounce it about as əˈbəʊt. A boot is pronounced
əˈbu̟t. The sounds are distinct, but similar. I think many Americans here it
as "aboot" because they're not used to the phonetic raising.

~~~
mjburgess
so, aprox. uh'buh oh t

~~~
papercrane
Yeah, that seems like a good approximation to me.. People are probably
wondering why I'm sitting here mouthing about.

This is good sound clip actually.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:En-us-
about,_a_boot,_a_bo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:En-us-
about,_a_boot,_a_boat.ogg)

------
rdmcfee
I hope this will continue to be supported as I'll be including it in my
projects going forwards.

------
vezzy-fnord
Similarly, British conventions for PHP: [https://www.addedbytes.com/blog/if-
php-were-british/](https://www.addedbytes.com/blog/if-php-were-british/)

